# Quincy- before and after



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Quincy went to see his handler today and I was kind of hoping she would put him into his CC. BUT, I left it up to her, and she feels he can finish as a puppy, so I bathed, clipped and blew him out yesterday and today he got a major scissoring. He will be shown in Elora December 28, 29 and 30th and if he does not finish there (and she feels there will not be enough dogs there to get a major) he will be shown in London in January.

First shots are before our trip to see Chrystal. After are during and after his scissoring.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

during and after....


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Oooooh! He looks SOOOO much better (but still a ton of hair, huh?)  He's such a handsome, handsome guy! Good luck at the shows... keep us posted! :hug:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Holy hair! And holy cow, what a great grooming! Quincy is such a magnificent boy, I wish him a world of luck. I also wish I was handy enough to make something out of all his lovely leftover clippings...a pair of fuzzy slippers sounds nice on a cold, rainy day like we're now having.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

He's looking very sharp! If it's any comfort, the hair you lose in a CC isn't really the hair that's making your life miserable, anyway... :|

Try to work his nails back a little...they look a little long for the show ring, and you have time to work them back gradually.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

What a handsome devil Quincy is!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

He looks stunning Cherie can't wait to hear how he goes in the shows 
And even more exit for our trip next year !!!

Its a little bit easier to handle the CC you get ride of all the leg hairs that boys tend to pee on 



Chagall's mom said:


> I also wish I was handy enough to make something out of all his lovely leftover clippings...a pair of fuzzy slippers sounds nice on a cold, rainy day like we're now having.


I have 3 full bags of poodle hair, I want to find someone to spin it for me so I can knit something out of my dogs


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Winnow said:


> I have 3 full bags of poodle hair, I want to find someone to spin it for me so I can knit something out of my dogs


I do too I have been saving it for about a year now, make sure you store it in a paper bag or it will felt up.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

he's so pretty.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Quincy has grown into such a dashing fellow.

Seems like just yesterday, we were swooning over his baby pictures.

Love the ton of hair !


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

LOOK at his tail set, you'd have to be blind to deem that anything but amazing!! I'm so glad you have him Cherie!!!

Hes such a pretty boy, I can't wait to have one just like him in my home some day!!

and Yes you must keep us updated on how he does at the shows!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Oooooh! He looks SOOOO much better (but still a ton of hair, huh?)  He's such a handsome, handsome guy! Good luck at the shows... keep us posted! :hug:


OMG...when the hair was coming off and his clip was taking shape, I was SOOOOOOO excited. He is maturing so beautifully! I love this boy more than words can ever express. He is everything I had hoped he would be and then some. Don't you worry....I will certainly keep everyone posted on how he does. Chrystal's Mom is also a professional handler, Michelle Scott, and so if her step-Dad, Peter Scott. They all really like him, but his size is still a concern. We will just have to wait and see what the judges think of him!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> They all really like him, but his size is still a concern. We will just have to wait and see what the judges think of him!


I would not worry too much about size. Small dogs of good quality finish all the time. The dog I bred Sabrina to the 1st time was barely 23" (I think he was more like 22"). Also, certain lines take longer to mature. Quincy goes back to Sabrina's sire on the top and I have to tell you that his offspring and grand-get are notoriously slow growing. My Izze was only 19" at a year and she went on to grow 2 more inches by 18 months! 

I think your big concern now is growing as much hair on the top of his head and neck as you can. If you aren't wrapping it, you should consider starting.


edited because I forgot to add.... He is looking very cute.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow!!! That's a LOT of hair in his first photos. He is very stunning.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Holy hair! And holy cow, what a great grooming! Quincy is such a magnificent boy, I wish him a world of luck. I also wish I was handy enough to make something out of all his lovely leftover clippings...a pair of fuzzy slippers sounds nice on a cold, rainy day like we're now having.


Thank you so much! What a relief to get rid of some of that coat! I cannot believe how quickly he grows hair. But the poor guy had not been scissored out out since his first show in August. I could not take him anywhere with the young puppies here. So thankfully we are back on track.

I wish I know how to do something useful with all his hair too. It just seems like such a waste! I hear you on the slippers idea. We have had snow here and I run around with two pairs of socks on and my feet are still like ice!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

cbrand said:


> I would not worry too much about size. Small dogs of good quality finish all the time. The dog I bred Sabrina to the 1st time was barely 23" (I think he was more like 22"). Also, certain lines take longer to mature. Quincy goes back to Sabrina's sire on the top and I have to tell you that his offspring and grand-get are notoriously slow growing. My Izze was only 19" at a year and she went on to grow 2 more inches by 18 months!


His dad is 24.4" that is considered tall here in europe 
Its up to the limits that are 24.4"

I would say the normal spoo size is 22.8 inch 

We are concerned about Polar because he is growing like a weed and is already 24" tall now at 9 months


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Feralpudel said:


> He's looking very sharp! If it's any comfort, the hair you lose in a CC isn't really the hair that's making your life miserable, anyway... :|
> 
> Try to work his nails back a little...they look a little long for the show ring, and you have time to work them back gradually.


Thank you!!! I am finding his rear leg hair is the biggest pain because he pees all over it then it dries just gross. So the CC would be a big help just to get rid of the leg hair.

We are working on his nails (great minds think alike..lol) He has got the longest quicks, so even a fast buzz with the dremel and they bleed. I asked Chystal to do show nails, and she is not remotely concerned. Her attitude is a judge will NOT overlook him if his nails are a tad long.So, in the meantime, I will dremel every week, and she will snip them whenever we see her.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Quincy looks wonderful. He looks even better in person. It was great getting to see you both today. Of course Betty Jo and Jenny have yet to stop sniffing me since I walked in the door. lol. So many exciting smells and I was unfaithful playing with your dogs. lol


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Quincy is just gorgeous!!! I can't wait to see him in continental!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

pudlemom said:


> What a handsome devil Quincy is!


I have to agree!!!! And he is nicer temperament wise than he is in looks, which is saying something!


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Love the Fro.' Can't wait until Persia gets 'stuffed animal' fluffy.

We start suffering (heat wise) here in Texas around May, so it's possible.

Good luck!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> He looks stunning Cherie can't wait to hear how he goes in the shows
> And even more exit for our trip next year !!!
> 
> Its a little bit easier to handle the CC you get ride of all the leg hairs that boys tend to pee on
> ...


Disa...you being his first human Mama will find out soon after we do how he does at the shows. I am excited too! And you think you are excited about your trip here? I can barely wait. We have to hope the timing of everything works out for both of us. We may have a litter here in June! 

Oh yes...the CC sounds like a dream to me. His back legs get to be such a mess!

It would be so cool to be able to do something with the hair. I would love a scarf or slippers.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wow....he looks fabulous in the after photos. I couldn't believe the amount of hair he had before!!! Dianne has the same problem with Alfie as far as peeing on his legs goes. It gets to be a bit much for her too. I guess I got really lucky with Billy. He NEVER peed on his legs as a pup or an adult.

I do hope he finishes soon._


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> he's so pretty.


Thank you Faerie. I know how much you love him so always think of you as I am posting photos.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Quincy is beautiful. I love his face. 
I am a big fan of the smaller size standards. I hope he does very well for you!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

pudel luv said:


> Quincy has grown into such a dashing fellow.
> 
> Seems like just yesterday, we were swooning over his baby pictures.
> 
> Love the ton of hair !


Than you so much! I cannot believe he is ten months old already! Where does the time go? I loved the LOOK of the ton of hair, ohhhhh....the upkeep though. He is so much more handsome scissored properly and it is so much easier to handle.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

I so love Quincy!  He is beautiful!  When are you showing him next?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> LOOK at his tail set, you'd have to be blind to deem that anything but amazing!! I'm so glad you have him Cherie!!!
> 
> Hes such a pretty boy, I can't wait to have one just like him in my home some day!!
> 
> and Yes you must keep us updated on how he does at the shows!!


Keith...thank you very much!!! You will have one just like him one day in the not too distant future! I am glad I have him too. He is the joy of my heart!

Isn't his tail amazing? Every time he is scissored and it emerges out from under all that coat it is like "HELLO!!". For an undocked tail it is a really awesome length too. Not a whole lot longer than my long docks.

I will for sure keep you all posted on how he does. Fingers crossed for a fast finish.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I would not worry too much about size. Small dogs of good quality finish all the time. The dog I bred Sabrina to the 1st time was barely 23" (I think he was more like 22"). Also, certain lines take longer to mature. Quincy goes back to Sabrina's sire on the top and I have to tell you that his offspring and grand-get are notoriously slow growing. My Izze was only 19" at a year and she went on to grow 2 more inches by 18 months!
> 
> I think your big concern now is growing as much hair on the top of his head and neck as you can. If you aren't wrapping it, you should consider starting.
> 
> ...


First of all, I would like to say thank you! I adore this boy, and am glad others are seeing that he is indeed lovely, or cute.

I hope we show to judges who are familiar with the European dogs and see him for what he is in spite of his stature. He is not super tiny, and he still has a fair bit of growing to do, according to his growth plates, so hopefully he will hit the 24-25 inch mark. 

We are working on the head and neck. Chrystal banded his ears, and the little bugger chewed out the elastics. Thankfully he did not just lop off his ears AT the elastics. And whenever you put a fresh band in his head, he rubs himself on everything until he loosens it off and has wispy bits sticking out every which way. He would much rather be a farm dog than a show dog...lol! But, we will keep working on him and see where it goes.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Gosh, a looker for sure! Best of luck with him, and for you working on that coat!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

BFF said:


> Wow!!! That's a LOT of hair in his first photos. He is very stunning.


OHHHHH....soooo much hair!!!!!!!!!!!! It is amazing how his coat grows. His face was done with a #30 blade a week ago, and could be clipped again already!

Thank you. We think he is pretty amazing!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Quincy looks wonderful. He looks even better in person. It was great getting to see you both today. Of course Betty Jo and Jenny have yet to stop sniffing me since I walked in the door. lol. So many exciting smells and I was unfaithful playing with your dogs. lol


We all enjoyed seeing you too! Isn't he sweet? He obviously remembered you guys and was certainly happy to see you. LOL...I hear you! If I have been to my daughter's home or to my niece's the dogs are usually all sitting at the top of the stairs looking down waiting for me, and I always announce "Sorry guys. Mommy has been unfaithful" and I get the sniff attack until I change into something else. Thanks for the visit.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

look, you need to just toss that boy in the car and head on down here so i can kiss that poodle snoot.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> I do too I have been saving it for about a year now, make sure you store it in a paper bag or it will felt up.


wow - didn't know you could save the poodle hair and do something with it? like, what would you do? i do all the vacuuming up of jess' hair when she gets her grooming - amazing how much there is...


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Jessie's Mom said:


> wow - didn't know you could save the poodle hair and do something with it? like, what would you do? i do all the vacuuming up of jess' hair when she gets her grooming - amazing how much there is...


*JM* Here is a site you can check out Chiengora Fibers - Welcome to Chiengora Fibers- Customized Dog Hair Fiber and Apparel 
I have been saving to have a sweater made I know kinda weird but thats me I always say I'm weird my boss says I'm unique I think he just trying to be nice ha,ha....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Salukie said:


> Quincy is just gorgeous!!! I can't wait to see him in continental!!!


I am pretty excited about that myself Salukie. Even if we get him finished while still a puppy, I would like to put him into it so we can all see he he looks, and get oodles of pictures. Thank you kindly!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Good luck Arreau, he's grown up so fast! 
Just looking at the hair makes my arm cramp up! Just joking.


----------

